# Solved: PANDA canot RUN, UNINSTALL, INSTALL



## JANEKS (Aug 11, 2004)

COMPUTER
DELL DIMENSION DIMC521	32 bit
WINDOWS VISTA HOME PREMIUM


I have PANDA INTERNET SECURITY 2008 (have had for a year and worked fine).
Suddenly when started up PANDA would start and then I would get the message
Platinum permanent protection has stopped working working and the PANDA software would close down. If I tried to run from menu would get message EAccess Violation and the software would not start.

I ran the original software install P08.exe. This started up and detected that the software was already installed and offered to update/repair the installation. However this process failed to complete.

Now the PANDA software does not load on start up and does not appear on the software menu or the add/remove software menu. However there are PANDA entries in the registry.

When I try to install again process starts and gets as far as actually trying to install the software then get message


Feature transfer error
Feature:NT
Component:ResidenteficherosNTPAV
File: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PAV\
Error:Access is denied


Path does not exist I.e. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PAV.

Now I cannot run, uninstall or install the PANDA software.

I need some help. Not sure if this is just a PANDA issue or a virus issue. However everything else on the computer seems to be working OK. I have tried searching the PANDA Knowledge Base but can find nothing relating to this (in fact there seems to be hardly any knowledge there at all). Emailed them but have had no response.


----------



## Cocomo (Oct 15, 2008)

I had the same problem. I found out that my startup programs were blocking the installation. try closing all startup program files and reinstall.It worked for me.


Feature transfer error
Feature:NT
Component:ResidenteficherosNTPAV
File: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PAV\
Error:Access is denied


----------



## JANEKS (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for your reply.

I tried to do the install after booting in Safe Mode, with all unessary startup programs disabled. Still failed.

There were no Panda programs or directories or services showing in VISTA. However searching the Registry showed that there were still entries for Panda in Classes etc.

After consulting TweakGuide for VISTA, I tried the suggested free Registry Cleaner REGSUPREME. Took a backup of registry first. I then used the registry utility and allowed it to fix all the errors, not need entries etc. 

After I had done this I was then able to re-install the PANDA Internet Security.


----------

